
Let’s Stop Talking About the Sexism in Venture - jssmith
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/lets-stop-talking-sexism-venture-claudia-iannazzo
======
tbirrell
"When a measure becomes a target, it ceases to be a good measure." \-
Goodhart's Law

Hiring a minority individual because they are a minority individual and it
makes you look better, marginalizes everything else that person is. Which only
serves to exacerbate the issue that this action is supposed to be solving.

~~~
jssmith
Great observation. So if we have to choose between diversity as a target and
as a measure, which would be better ?

I wouldn't take the comparison to affirmative action too far here. Our startup
/ VC ecosystem exists to drive radical progress and to achieve success where
it seems unlikely. So let's go for it and get creative.

